# Change the ;) face! =



## Undercover Flip (Apr 30, 2003)

The 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 doesn't look like a "wink", but more like a confused or awkward look. If you compare the AIM one with this one, you'll see a difference. =P

-=Flip=-


----------



## bajibbles (Apr 30, 2003)

i reckon it could be improved, but maybe this should be a poll.... its up to all the members...


----------



## johnnyafc (Apr 30, 2003)

Gotta agree it looks nothing like a wink


----------



## Mar (May 1, 2003)

It doesn't look like a wink but i like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



That it doesn't look like a wink doesn't mean it's a bad smile.
Or else change this one and make a real "wink" but keep this one as an other command like erm... for instance, :weirdwinklikethingie: or whatever.

I say keep it


----------



## T-hug (May 1, 2003)

Ok guys, I see the problem.

It has taken me a few hours to solve, but eventually I came up with this:


----------



## SMN (May 1, 2003)

yours look like a pirate face, Thug


----------



## Dark_Firetime (May 1, 2003)

QUOTE(SMN @ Apr 30 2003 said:


> yours look like a pirate face, Thug


I agree ! it's realy look like a pirate face......


----------



## X-Gamer (May 1, 2003)

I think this smilie is just fine. I admit it's not perfect but I don't see anything wrong with it either.


----------



## gunner6666 (May 1, 2003)

the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 is kivans fav face (or at least he use's it alot) and i would miss it


----------



## exodia (May 1, 2003)

Well here is the answer to the problem:








It is from msn but it is the best.




.::Exodia::.


----------



## RayorDragonFall (May 1, 2003)

Maybe if we take the red lips or something


----------



## zanna0080 (May 19, 2003)

*- URL REMOVED BY SHAUNJ66 -
*Reason for removal: Internet Explorer weakness, opened up an infinite number of telnet sessions. Good old Mozilla Firebird wasn't fooled by it though!


----------



## SaiBork (May 19, 2003)

do NOT use the above link to try and view the picture 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If you do, you HAVE been warned (I say BAN the ^(&#$^)

and for the wink, use this one:


----------



## Koekie (May 19, 2003)

goddammit, I clicked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




fuck human curiosity 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oh, when I want to make a wink I type: ;-) instead of


----------



## dice (May 19, 2003)

Damn guys the smilie doesn't need to go. Maby you could just ADD another wink smilie such as SaiBork's one.


----------



## X-Gamer (May 19, 2003)

Does that link contains offensive pictures or what? If so, this should be reported. And, no, I won't bother to look at it.

Btw, I just noticed that he putted the same link on that thread as well.

*EDIT* Well, I went and tried the link out. That stupid thing led to a place with endless windows poping up all over the place, I had to restart the computer to get back here.

-post reported-


----------



## FlashAdv (May 19, 2003)

QUOTE(Thug4LifeYo @ May 1 2003 said:


> Ok guys, I see the problem.
> 
> It has taken me a few hours to solve, but eventually I came up with this:


it took you only a few hours to make that master piece ? LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




maybey you should use


----------



## Magus (May 19, 2003)

the actualy ; ) should stay with another code and the saiborg face should be the new ; )


----------



## LoPoZ (May 19, 2003)

QUOTE(zanna0080 @ May 19 2003 said:


> * - url removed by shaunj66 -Â *


mayb some mod can edit this post... i clicked it (out of curiosity) and my pc crashed..

ban him.. ass..


----------



## X-Gamer (May 19, 2003)

Don't worry, the first one to come will. I edited my post saying I reported it and, yeah, my computer crashed as well. I hope that mod will also remove the other one that I mentioned. Obviously, that guy is nothing more than a trouble maker making his 2 posts with that stupid link.


----------



## Undercover Flip (Apr 30, 2003)

The 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 doesn't look like a "wink", but more like a confused or awkward look. If you compare the AIM one with this one, you'll see a difference. =P

-=Flip=-


----------



## Koekie (May 19, 2003)

my pc didn't crash, cuz I have 512mb ddr


----------



## Undercover Flip (May 21, 2003)

QUOTE(Thug4LifeYo @ Apr 30 2003 said:


> Ok guys, I see the problem.
> 
> It has taken me a few hours to solve, but eventually I came up with this:


Whoa! Thats amazing. You use PSP or Adobe Photoshop for that?! You gave me a good laugh.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-=Flip=-


----------

